# lower fishcreek



## smithedan (Jun 13, 2010)

Had some great flyfishing on friday. River is low and mossy but the fish are eager. Took a couple cutts home to eat and released the rest including some fat browns. Watched a hen fanning her nest of gravel. Be careful where you wade. Beadhead hares ear and pheasent tail without extra weight worked best. Too much grass and moss to bounce them on the bottom.


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks, dude.


----------



## UtahMountainMan (Jul 20, 2010)

What size flies were you using westswinger? How far down below the dam did you get?


----------



## smithedan (Jun 13, 2010)

Size 16 pheasent tail , size 12 hares ear. I usually use 14's but i'm out. I drove in to the middle section and walked down below the slow section. Water is gin clear, shade and ripples help you keep from spooking them.


----------



## browntrout (Apr 27, 2008)

Water is almost turned off. Only releasing 10 CFS.


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

I have been wanting to hit Lower FC for a while now and think I'll do it this weekend. If you don't mind me asking, where is the best access point? I've done a little research and have looked at the creek and when you say middle section, are you talking about before the creek hits the town or the section after? Thanks for the report


----------



## nate1031 (Jul 2, 2008)

Huh? Keep the cutts and release the browns???


----------



## smithedan (Jun 13, 2010)

The browns are spawning and laying the next generation. It's bad form to gut-out a trout thats full of of the next generation. Vise versa in the spring cutthrout spawn ,, eat the browns throw back the cutts.


----------



## smithedan (Jun 13, 2010)

Take the dirt road behind the highway maintenance building, a mile or so south of the schofield turn-off. Park where the railroad tracks split and walk up the one headed upstream. In about a mile you/ll cross over a bridge. The river will be on your right now. Start there and fish up.


----------



## dank80 (Oct 31, 2007)

Sounds like a great trip.


----------



## nate1031 (Jul 2, 2008)

I feel ya. Many would say it's bad form to kill species native to our waters while releasing non-native browns that are overpopulating the very same waters. Regardless, glad you had a good day out on the water.


----------



## browntrout (Apr 27, 2008)

LFC is not even remotely overpopulated with browns. Major fish kill in 2008. Scofield Dam shut off until April created another major fish kill in 2010.


----------



## nate1031 (Jul 2, 2008)

Even more reason to leave the cutts don't you think? It's only a (short) matter of time till the browns are back in numbers.


----------



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

I think that as long as people abide by the state mandated limits - to each their own in terms of what to keep and what to throw back. Otherwise its just everyone's opinion. Thanks for the report.


----------

